# Is GTO high maintenance?



## h777 (Apr 24, 2005)

Just wondering for all you GTO owners, do all the GTOs require high maintenace? Meaning alot of prevenative maintainence. Reason I ask is that one of my friends at work was talking about the BMW M5 and saying that it requires alot of prevenative maintenace and be prepared to spend some of your weekend keeping it maintained. The M5 and GTO are very similar in horsepower. So my question is do most of you spend a great deal of time maintaining this car? If so, what kind of things do you do?


----------



## linux_fan (Feb 19, 2005)

i have 5,500 miles on my 05 and the light to take it in for service hasn't shown up yet. other than oil, rotate tires, and replace filters, there's not much to do to the gto. well, buy new tires when you burn up the originals.... but as for preventative stuff, it looks to be real cheap. only time will tell about repairs.


----------



## silvergoat05 (Jun 15, 2005)

h777 said:


> Just wondering for all you GTO owners, do all the GTOs require high maintenace?


No, but the women that drive them do :rofl:


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

silvergoat05 said:


> No, but the women that drive them do :rofl:


You are so right gotta be looking good in my GTO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

GTOs high maintenance? Heck, no. Change the oil and keep tires on it. That's the beauty of domestic product. 

BMWs eat you alive with crap like requiring the windshield wiper motors to have new electrical contacts put in every 10,000 miles, replacing the brake pads and the rotors at the same time, removing the engine to polish the engine block with oil extracted from the hair of Swiss cows, etc. 

OK, I'm exaggerating on the BMW. Just a little, though.


----------



## westell (Oct 4, 2004)

only thing i'd suggest is to have the dealer clean the injectors. they use a 3M product and disconnect the fuel system. It's not like dumping a can of this or that in your fuel tank. Any one around 10-15 K will see improvement in performance. 

Learned that 2 LS1's ago.


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> GTOs high maintenance? Heck, no. Change the oil and keep tires on it. That's the beauty of domestic product.
> 
> BMWs eat you alive with crap like requiring the windshield wiper motors to have new electrical contacts put in every 10,000 miles, replacing the brake pads and the rotors at the same time, removing the engine to polish the engine block with oil extracted from the hair of Swiss cows, etc.
> 
> OK, I'm exaggerating on the BMW. Just a little, though.


Yeah but all regular service is covered for 4 years on BMWs, including the Swiss bovine oil engine polish. arty:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

djdub said:


> Yeah but all regular service is covered for 4 years on BMWs, including the Swiss bovine oil engine polish. arty:


They follow the maintenance schedule to a T. If you go in at say 1000 miles to get your oil changed they tell you it is not maintenance and that it is $119. So most people skip that. Then they come back somewhere between 3-5000 miles and say they want their oil changed. The dealer says that their oil change light is not on and the oil change will be $119. So finally at 7500 miles you take it in and the dealer says the light is not on it will be $39. You go yes do it, it's driving me nuts to not change my oil. They pull out your dipstick and check your oil with an oil analyzer. If you added oil that was not BMW certified they will know and change your oil for $119, plus the $39. If it is still BMW certified oil and is full, they analyze and tell you the same thing the computer is telling you, your oil is fine come back when the light is on. Thanks for the $39. Finally at 7 months and 15,000 miles the oil light triggers and you get your free maintenance. Anyone here intend on going 15,000 miles on the Mobil 1 in their car?


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Don't forget to change the Muffler Bearing every 100 miles....... :rofl: 

The high mainanence for us is having to wash the car every week..... :lol:


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

i dated a lot of women before i met my wife. my wife is low maintenance, very low maintenance. The gto requires less maintenance than my wife. the ultra reliable 944 on the other hand. can you say interference motor.


----------



## StocktonRaider (Mar 11, 2005)

if you are worried about maintenance, don't buy a black one :cool


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

b_a_betterperson said:


> GTOs high maintenance? Heck, no. Change the oil and keep tires on it. That's the beauty of domestic product.
> 
> BMWs eat you alive with crap like requiring the windshield wiper motors to have new electrical contacts put in every 10,000 miles, replacing the brake pads and the rotors at the same time, removing the engine to polish the engine block with oil extracted from the hair of Swiss cows, etc.
> 
> OK, I'm exaggerating on the BMW. Just a little, though.


My 323i had the $100 oil changes, but only needed them every 15k miles. Maintenance II and III will fecking kill you, however. _Ka-ching._ That being said, my Bimmer was a bone reliable ride.

Up until my transmission puked up smoke and fluid at 31k miles (fixed under warranty), the GTO has been a cheap car to maintain.

Feeding, however, is another issue.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Two imported cars
Two transmissions at 31k miles
Two warranty claims

I think I see a trend here mr. groucho sir. sorry, we have to deny your claim.


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> if you are worried about maintenance, don't buy a black one :cool


 :agree 

You said it right there, black is the highest maintenance car you can get if you want to keep it looking good


----------



## Braman'sGTO (Mar 14, 2005)

Tom said:


> Two imported cars
> Two transmissions at 31k miles
> Two warranty claims
> 
> I think I see a trend here mr. groucho sir. sorry, we have to deny your claim.


I dont think that is quite a valid argument, I have had 3 domestic vehicals and have lost count of how many times I have had to take things in for warrenty and other work


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom said:


> Two imported cars
> Two transmissions at 31k miles
> Two warranty claims
> 
> I think I see a trend here mr. groucho sir. sorry, we have to deny your claim.


I'd comment, but I don't understand what he's on about...


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Groucho said:


> I'd comment, but I don't understand what he's on about...


im just wondering if we have a trend here with you and trannies? 

If i kept the aurora, i was confident the tranny was going to go at about 68k since the warranty was 72k.


----------



## diverdan (Apr 27, 2005)

StocktonRaider said:


> if you are worried about maintenance, don't buy a black one :cool


I kept a black C5 for all of a month before I had to get rid of it. It was driving me crazy trying to keep it clean. Quicksilver is MUCH more forgiving. Pulse Red is somewhere in between.


----------

